# [SOLVED] Toshiba A200 BIOS version



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a Toshiba Satellite A200 - 1A9 PSAE0E

I am reinstalling Windows 7 but it gives the 'File does not exist 0x80070003' error. 

I have tried a few things like different OS (Vista, XP) and installing from USB incase the optical drive has a problem.

The BIOS is not the latest so I went to Toshiba.co.uk and, although there are drivers for W7 there are only 2 BIOS updates. One is only Vista compatible and the other is XP only. 

It seems the page might be out of date so does anyone have any idea if the Vista BIOS will be ok for W7? 

BIOS Downloads - Toshiba


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Toshiba A200 BIOS version*

I don't believe you need to update the BIOS to get past the 0003 error.

Here's a link to a site that has a workaround...not sure it fits your situation though, so let us know: File error


----------



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Toshiba A200 BIOS version*

Thanks. 

That is the same error code but not the same problem. 

For me it occurs when installing windows whereas the link relates to updating windows.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Toshiba A200 BIOS version*

Bios updates are rarely needed and should only be done if the update directly addresses the problem(s) you are experiencing.
Is your 7 disc an original or a copy?
Is it a retail version?
Try the disc on another PC to see if it's the problem.
Why the reinstall?


----------



## Einarrson (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Toshiba A200 BIOS version*

This is solved now. 

I removed one of the RAM modules and it worked first time.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Toshiba A200 BIOS version*

Glad you found the problem and thanks for posting back with the resolution.


----------

